# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  ak-47 vs. ak-74

## rpfreedom08

What would you guys pick?  I just picked up a wasr-10 and love it so far and have lots of toys for it already but then I got to thinking about the ak-74 and it's high velocity round.  What would you guys prefer?  Power or Velocity?

----------


## RedLightning

I think both are nice, if I could only have one I would get the 47 becuase the round is available from American manufacturers in case congress cuts off imports and because the 7.62x39 can be used in self defense and some hunting.

----------


## voortrekker

Stay with the 7.62X39mm round(Semi-auto variant of the AK-47)

Why?  mags for the 7.62X39mm rifles variants are dirt cheap and very plentiful.

Ammo is cheap too.  Stock up.

While I admire the durability of the AK variants, they are not very accurate rifles.

Short range only, up to 300yards if you are a good shot.

Frankly speaking, the SKS with a full length barrel is a better choice.  And they are cheaper.

The AK variants are short range weapons, don't be led to believe that long 30rd mag is gonna do it for you.  Accuracy counts, not wasting ammo.

In addition, one needs to think as to where one will be and the circumstance that requires a firearm.

In the big cities, the AK is a good choice due to smaller target distances.  The AR-15 is another good choice if you're in the cities.

In the countryside, think more like "I not going to shoot at any target unless it's 300yards or greater."

In the latter case, a deer rifle or .308 semi-auto types; M1A, FAL, AR-15(.223), HK-91... in that order.

Do yourself a favor and buy this book, "Boston's Gun Bible".

And when you decide that you need to learn how to shoot your rifle, go to this website, 

appleseedinfo.org.  


Then go to our forums and learn.

$70 bucks a weekend cannot be beat for the instruction that you will be given.

I am an instructor in this non-profit organization in TX.  It's not just in TX, however, it's in many, many states now.

Our goal, to recreate a Nation of Riflemen, like our Republic used to be.

Good luck.

Learn to shoot your rifle!

----------


## Fields

///

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

I have shot some SKS rifles that I really despised.  Unaccurate, threw empty shells all over (sometimes right, left, or straight up and back on you!), Bad wood, short stocks, but maybe I was  not shooting a good one.

If I was looking for a cheap rifle I would get a Mini 14. Or save up for a AK47 or AR15.

----------


## youngbuck

The velocity means nothing.  Higher velocity, but lower caliber and lower grain bullet.

7.62x39 is definitely more prolific than the 5.45x39 round, but the latter is catching on, especially in the 10 years.  Since you already got that WASR shooting 7.62x39, go ahead and get something different.  Or, get another gun w/ the same chambering so that rounds are interchangable between the two (you only need to stock pile one cartridge instead of two).

My next AK is going to be a VEPR from Robinson Armament.  Check 'em out.

You may also want to check out the XCR @ www.robarm.com  That's my next expensive toy.

----------


## ChickenHawk

> The velocity means nothing....


Anyone that has ever been in a car accident knows that isn't true.

----------


## xj0hnx

If you want another caliber besides the 7.62, there are also 5.56 Ak variants. I have a 5.56 SLR-106U and it runs like a champ, and since it is a short barrelled rifle,it is handy, and it has a lower velocity so it is better for home defense, less overpenetration.

As far as the velocity doesn't matter remark, that would be hottly debated by some. Between the 5.45, and the 5.56 in short barreled rifles if most certainly matters.

----------


## youngbuck

> If you want another caliber besides the 7.62, there are also 5.56 Ak variants. I have a 5.56 SLR-106U and it runs like a champ, and since it is a short barrelled rifle,it is handy, and it has a lower velocity so it is better for home defense, less overpenetration.
> 
> As far as the velocity doesn't matter remark, that would be hottly debated by some. Between the 5.45, and the 5.56 in short barreled rifles if most certainly matters.


Definitely, that's not what I meant by saying "velocity doesn't matter."  Essentially I meant to say that you can have some certain higher velocity round of one caliber, and a lower velocity round of another caliber (higher mass/diameter) outperform the former round (energy/effective damage).

----------


## rpfreedom08

thanks for all the input guys.  I'm definatley look at that website voortrekker as that nation of riflemen doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.  I've got 3k rounds so far and probably won't stop until about 8 to 10k rounds. the reason I was thinking about the ak74 was because I've heard velocity = a more acureate round as well as pretty devisting close up. Thanks again for all the input so far.  Going out this weekend to shoot it and site it in. 

What do you guys think about boresighting?  Is this an ok way to site in a rifle like this at 100 yards?

----------


## xj0hnx

> thanks for all the input guys.  I'm definatley look at that website voortrekker as that nation of riflemen doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.  I've got 3k rounds so far and probably won't stop until about 8 to 10k rounds. the reason I was thinking about the ak74 was because I've heard velocity = a more acureate round as well as pretty devisting close up. Thanks again for all the input so far.  Going out this weekend to shoot it and site it in. 
> 
> What do you guys think about boresighting?  Is this an ok way to site in a rifle like this at 100 yards?



I've never boresighted an AK, but Arsenal boresights all theirs at the factory, so you can. I usually zero at 25 meters with the traditional point of impact adjustments. You need a special tool to adjsut windage...

----------


## SWATH

> The velocity means nothing.  Higher velocity, but lower caliber and lower grain bullet.
> 
> 7.62x39 is definitely more prolific than the 5.45x39 round, but the latter is catching on, especially in the 10 years.  Since you already got that WASR shooting 7.62x39, go ahead and get something different.  Or, get another gun w/ the same chambering so that rounds are interchangable between the two (you only need to stock pile one cartridge instead of two).
> 
> My next AK is going to be a VEPR from Robinson Armament.  Check 'em out.
> 
> You may also want to check out the XCR @ www.robarm.com  That's my next expensive toy.


The owner of Robinson Arms is a huge Romney supporter and came over to ar15.com to try and talk us all into supporting Mitt "assault weapons ban" Romney...he was nearly laughed out of business.

----------


## JGalt

I'd suggest some flavor of FAL.  They're reasonably priced, and they've been manufactured or used by almost every country in the free world.  Also, they have a very forgiving adjustible gas system and the 7.62 NATO cartridge they are chambered in is ubiquitous.

Here's a fine example of one of the British FAL's, the L1A1, with wood furniture:
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=91074166

And an Austrian STG58, made by Steyr:
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=90869766

Ah, the wonderful world of battle rifles!

----------


## youngbuck

> The owner of Robinson Arms is a huge Romney supporter and came over to ar15.com to try and talk us all into supporting Mitt "assault weapons ban" Romney...he was nearly laughed out of business.


I KNOW!  That troubled me when I found that out.  On his website he posted something like "Don't be afraid of Romney's gun record" or some hogwash like that.  I think the guns Robinson Armament makes/sells are excellent, but I certainly will voice my opinion to him that Ron Paul is the man when it comes to the 2nd amendment.  It's good that he was nearly laughed out of business, and hopefully that'll come as a wakeup call.  Actually, maybe I'll just tell him that if he doesn't stop endorsing Romney that I won't buy the XCR and VEPR from him that I had planned on.

I'm sure the only reason that he endorsed Romney is because they're both from Utah, and both claim to be Mormons or whatever.  What a good reason to endorse a candidate and compromise on the real facts of REALLY supports the RKBA.

----------


## JoeH

> Definitely, that's not what I meant by saying "velocity doesn't matter."  Essentially I meant to say that you can have some certain higher velocity round of one caliber, and a lower velocity round of another caliber (higher mass/diameter) outperform the former round (energy/effective damage).


Newtons second law:
-Double the mass you double the energy
-Double the velocity you quadruple the energy

Thats why many shooters prefer 9mm+p rounds for self defense over .45auto.   note this doesn't take into account variables such as expansion issues of hollowpoints on thick clothing, blah blah blah, thats another topic entirely, I am simply speaking of raw facts here.

You can work out the numbers yourself for whatever calibers you have in mind:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton's_laws_of_motion

I am a fan of the 5.45x39 round for many reasons.  I do prefer it to the 7.62x39, but I prefer the .308 to either of them... IMO You are no worse off with a 5.45x39 than .223.  Again thats another topic too.

Considering that 5.45x39 is $119 for 1,080 rounds of 1990's steel core spam canned surplus, it's ALOT cheaper than 7.62x39 or even 9mm.

I have some 5.45x39 rifles and love them... considering ammo availability and pricing (at this moment) and not owning either one... I'd only be buying the 5.45x39 right now.

----------


## rpfreedom08

> Newtons second law:
> -Double the mass you double the energy
> -Double the velocity you quadruple the energy
> 
> Thats why many shooters prefer 9mm+p rounds for self defense over .45auto.   note this doesn't take into account variables such as expansion issues of hollowpoints on thick clothing, blah blah blah, thats another topic entirely, I am simply speaking of raw facts here.
> 
> You can work out the numbers yourself for whatever calibers you have in mind:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton's_laws_of_motion
> 
> ...



interesting points.  I haven't looked up the price of the 5.45x39 yet but if they are as cheap as what you say then an ak74 may not be a bad weapon.  I'll look into it further.  I also like the fact my wife was in the army a while back and is more comfortable with the smaller round.

----------


## youngbuck

Hmm, yea, it's been a while since I checked out the price of 5.45x39.  Considering the price difference, maybe that's what I'll get!

----------

